# iMac,OS X problem with MobileMe



## mamoose124 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm new to iMac.  Have been using Intel/Microsoft since 1983 but am branching out.  MobileMe refuses to recognize my email account at HughesNet.  MobileMe can't verify the identity of  the 'mail.hughes.net' certificate for the server and considers it invalid.  I have checked and mail.hughes.net is correct for the incoming mail server and smtp.hughes.net is correct for the outgoing mail server.  Moreover, while MobileMe does recognize the incoming and outgoing mail servers for Yahoo mail, I'm not receiving mail in my MobileMe inbox from Yahoo email. I have been lurking on a number of apple technical forums, posted several inquiries but no responses.  Any advice from Apple experts?


----------

